# Ergonomic Manure Forks?



## prettynicegait (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am in need of brainstorming ways to muck my horses' stalls after my recent diagnosis of herniated discs (don't remember which ones). Right now I am paying someone to help me, but I think there must be a way tp perform this action that doesn't wreak havoc on my back.

Does anyone else have this problem? Please help me! Can't afford long term assistance.

Thanks,
Louise


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Your best advice would be to go to a physical therapist and explain what you need to do. They will know the muscles required to do the job and suggest how best to use the motion.

Or advise why you shouldn't.

Your back is nothing to mess with!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My dad has similar issues and for him at least, he found an aid. It wasn't pitch forking the stall that was causing his pain, he experimented with smaller and smaller fork fulls. What caused most his problems was actually pushing the wheel barrow.

He's gone the motorized route himself but you could try carts/wheelbarrows that are easier to push. Designs like bigger wheels to get over the ground easier, two wheels so you don't have to try and balance the load and handles at different heights that fit your size better.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have had to go the motorized tractor with a manure trailer route, pushing that wheel barrow, no matter what kind of wheels, just tweaks me just wrong. They make ergonomic apple pickers, Easy Lift Ergo Durafork for Manure Clean-up (Case of 3) - ShanesTack, but don't buy from that site their prices are outrageous. I'm going to be buying new apple pickers, my last wonderfork just broke. I really like the wonder forks but they let me make to heavy a load and by the end of 14 stalls or doing one of the pastures I'm practically crawling. 

Back problems are no fun. If you can't have full time help can you do just 2 or 3 times per week for a couple of hours each time? I don't know how many stalls you need to clean but I average 15 mins per stall unless I'm stripping it out, and can clean 4-6 stalls in an hour normally. So, my barn takes me between 2 & 3 hrs to do a full pick, clean waterers and put down the next feed.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have had to go the motorized tractor with a manure trailer route, pushing that wheel barrow, no matter what kind of wheels, just tweaks me just wrong. They make ergonomic apple pickers, Easy Lift Ergo Durafork for Manure Clean-up (Case of 3) - ShanesTack, but don't buy from that site their prices are outrageous. I'm going to be buying new apple pickers, my last wonderfork just broke. I really like the wonder forks but they let me make to heavy a load and by the end of 14 stalls or doing one of the pastures I'm practically crawling.
> 
> Back problems are no fun. If you can't have full time help can you do just 2 or 3 times per week for a couple of hours each time? I don't know how many stalls you need to clean but I average 15 mins per stall unless I'm stripping it out, and can clean 4-6 stalls in an hour normally. So, my barn takes me between 2 & 3 hrs to do a full pick, clean waterers and put down the next feed.


 
I have that pick and have had it for nearly 6 years now. I love it. It at first takes some getting used to and it DOES require MORE upper arm strength to use than a straight fork. the reason being you must keep it from flipping over as you lift to put in the wheelbarrow... but I am tall @ 5'10" and those straight ones were seriously causing me some back pain!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

What sort of bedding are you working with. I have a really bad back and my mare is bedded on pine shavings - this is the best fork I've found for mucking out with.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's like my Wonder Fork and I find it lets me pick up too much in one fork full which makes my back ache more. I'm replacing those with a fork with a smaller area for holding the shavings.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

DreamcatcherArabians - I use it because when I wriggle the shavings out the dung doesn't all fall off the ends leaving me to muck out twice! I just take less dung at a time to save my back.


----------

